# Beretta 96A1 EFK Dragon Fire Frame Saver Spring



## Gibbons8085 (Jan 3, 2015)

Just wanting some feedback on this particular package that EFK offers. It seems like it should work good. I have it installed have not shot it because I noticed the main spring fully compresses and the secondary spring takes over. Is this normal? Also the end of the guide rod seems to stick a little bit when the slide is racked. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The 96A1 model is already designed with a recoil buffer system. The EFK system could be a little overkill on this particular model, but, if it works reliably fine. I'd contact EFK with your question or wait until someone else chimes in.


----------

